# Raven Guard Shoulder Pads?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm converting my first 5 man recon squad for my Raven Guard Legion, but I'm wondering about the shoulder pads, forgeworld has some raven guard pads but are they 40k based? Are they worth getting or will FW release more normal shoulder pads like it's doing for the current legions from Betrayal? or should I just use the transfers?

Edit: Also on a side issue, I want to base my models can anyone suggest something good to use? I don't want to do the usual gravel painted brown and highlighted up to bleached bone with some static grass, I want it to look more dynamic.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

You will probably be waiting a good few months for Raven Guard Shoulder pads, they are not in the next book and it's anyone's guess as to when it will actually be released, hopefully before games day next year. 

Anyway the Forge World Raven Guard pads are made for MKVI, but you could quite easily get away with them on MKIV legion dudes. They are quite detailed though, wouldn't use them for rank and file, would look out of place. Vets etc would be fine though.

Have a pic of them here.










hope that helps


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm maybe I should just go with the transfers then?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd pick up the sculpted ones. As someone who always freehands iconography if it's not sculpted, and throws transfers away as if they were trash with the rest of the packaging with models... the Raven Guard symbols are a pain to paint. Transfers never look good... the best result is going to be those shoulder pads, I think.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I found a project log that's done Raven Guard and it looks quite awesome, I think he used a mixture of transfers and sculpted pads depending on their important.
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=213087


----------

